
Facebook to remove messaging from core app - aaronbrethorst
http://www.nbcnews.com/tech/social-media/want-message-facebook-soon-youll-need-separate-app-n76141
======
cwe
Most of the comments here say they only use the FB app for messaging, and they
won't install another app. Why is this Messenger app the 'another' one, when
the main app clearly doesn't fit your usual use case? I've kept the main app
off my phone for well over a year now, and only looked back when Paper came
out. Try just having the Messenger app on your phone, no news feed, no ads, no
crap. Just messaging, which works incredibly well on a phone that you're
already using for lots of messaging.

~~~
hosh
I don't know about the other folks ... but I don't want to get sucked into the
Feed. I'm with you on this.

~~~
danudey
My Facebook feed is wholly useless; the few things that might have been of
interest there I've already seen on Twitter.

The Facebook Messenger app I've been using pretty consistently recently due to
meeting some people and adding them on Facebook, and it's quite good,
especially cross-platform (iOS/web).

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Finally! It's never made much sense to me that Messenger is both part of the
main app, and a separate app - it's pointless duplication. Glad to see they're
making up their minds.

~~~
0x0
Pointless duplication for sure. So why not get rid of the Messenger app? Why
do they need two apps? (Three, if you count Paper) (Four, if you also count
the Pages app). Seriously doubt I'll re-install the messenger app even if the
main app drops support for messages.

Since iOS doesn't have a back button that works cross app, this sounds bad for
usability. Already it pains me to be bounced in and out between the main app
and the Pages app, with no working back navigation. This'll be even worse.

~~~
smackfu
Because they want users to be able to use Paper instead of the main app,
without bundling Messenger into both apps.

------
chadrs
I don't understand; isn't this how it is now? When I do into messages from the
main Facebook it flips to the Messenger app. It's been this way on my phone
for several months now.

~~~
ebzlo
It does this when the Messenger app is installed.

------
10098
As long as they keep Pusheen emoticons I'm fine with it

~~~
jdpage
The separate Messaging app currently has stickers, I don't see why they'd
remove them.

And yes, the Pusheen emoticons are the best.

------
chrisblackwell
I only answer my Facebook messages BECAUSE I can answer them on my mobile app.
I won't install another app just for Facebook messaging, so I guess those
messages will never get answered.

~~~
sirkneeland
I wonder what the platform breakdown is for people who say they wouldn't use
the separate messenger app.

The inclusion of chatheads systemwide on Android makes it a great experience
for me (of course YMMV). I wish FB Messenger and its chatheads could handle my
SMS as well.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Yep agreed, Facebook Messenger is one of the best Android apps I use because
of chatheads. It was never well integrated but I'm sure Facebook used to work
as an SMS client on Android too, not sure why they removed it over integrating
with chatheads.

------
hosh
About two years ago, I changed the password on my FB account and stashed it
somewhere. I deleted most of my photos and things that appear on my timeline.
There were just enough folks I know, that I keep it around ... but I don't use
it to communicate on a day-by-day basis.

I certainly don't want it on my phone.

But you know, if there's a separate Messenger app, I'd probably install it.
Something that allows people on FB to contact me if they need to ask
something, without sucking me into the Feed.

~~~
cbhl
If you uninstall the Facebook app, their Messenger app works just fine
standalone.

Android:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.o...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.facebook.orca)

iOS: [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facebook-
messenger/id4546384...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facebook-
messenger/id454638411)

Windows Phone: [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
ca/store/app/messenger/3219d3...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
ca/store/app/messenger/3219d30d-4a23-4f58-a91c-c44b04e6a0c7)

------
bane
Likely this is part of a strategy to get users to install all kinds of FB apps
on their phone and slowly take over the phone experience. Next up, Facebook
mobile games?

~~~
vl
Huh? More likely it's part of the strategy to merge Messaging app and
Whatsapp.

~~~
bane
And? One approach doesn't invalidate the other.

------
paulhodge
With this, WhatsApp, and Oculus, it seems like Facebook's initiative in 2014
is to split up into more loosely-connected services rather than a single
product.

------
devindotcom
Oh, this is my writeup. Please let me know if you see anything inaccurate or
strange.

------
amits89
My question is why? Is this because they have WhatsApp under their arms?

------
mimighost
That is desperate.

------
mschuster91
Oh, what an epic failure. Messaging is plainly said the only reason I'm still
using Facebook.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Why is that an epic failure? Start using the Facebook Messenger app and you'll
have a smaller download when new versions ship. I think it's great.

~~~
mschuster91
They discontinued Messenger for desktop and now users must do an additional
install for accessing Messenger (hint: users are lazy and more likely to
ignore the missing functionality at all)... and so they're killing off the
only thing that still keeps users accessing Facebook. Yay.

~~~
reechRaghu
Fb was way more engaging when I had to Guess whether someone was available via
mobile or web. Since they've done me the favor of confirming that most people
are actively browsing on phones I'm already less inclined to open a chat
window.

Glad they're making it safer and easier for me to disengage!

~~~
alttab
Remember when everyone moved from AOL to AIM? Now neither are used at all.

